# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Is it worth buying a 3D printer now?

## JacobysOne

This is a question that my buddies and I have been discussing.  Is it really worth spending hundreds or even thousands of dollars for a 3D printer now, when probably in 1-2 years from now we will be able to purchase hardware that is 3 times better for 1/2 the price?  I know technology is always improving, but it seems like for what you get now, it's not really worth the money.  However in 1-2 years you will be able to get a fine tuned awesome piece of equipment for probably a few hundred dollars.

What's your thoughts?

Jacoby

----------


## redrick

I have a printer.  Didn't pay much for it, but it's also not very good.  You can't keep putting a purchase off because of the fact that things will be better and cheaper in the future.  Sure in 1-2 years you will be able to buy what you can get now likely for half the price, but think about all the fun you are missing out on in those 1-2 years.  Buy one now, and then in 3 years get a new one.  This is probably the most innovative market there is on the planet right now.  We will see some crazy things coming out in months, not years.

----------


## Marcus

Hello Jacoby,
I don't think there is going to be more price drops then in the last three years or so ;-) If you calculate stepper motors, electronics, extruders and so on it's already difficult to beat a kit like the printrbot simple $299 or the Makibox (whenever it will go into mass production...), or the reliability of a PP3DP UP that aren't too expensive either (899-1699$).

In general, you get what you pay for. A 300 Dollar kit will require a bit of tinkering until you get reliable results; Though you can take a Printrbot and print the parts for a Reprap Prusa for example and re-use  a lot of the parts...

I am glad that I started with the UP as it nearly removed all the technical aspects and printed good from the start.

Innovation will never stop, and who knows what will be in 6 or 12 years.

Fact is, that 3d printing works well already.
The biggest limitation these days is the physical limits of exrtrusion printers, and finding new materials.
Resin printers promise high resolution prints, but of course every type of printer has it's flaws and benefits, especially when it comes to the materials.

----------


## Rainday21

I agree with Marcus.  The prices are going to continue to hover in the $750-$1500 range for the near future.  The printers however will become better and easier to use.  If you want to hold out, don't do it because of the price.  Do it because of the quality.

Randy

----------


## LambdaFF

This is the same discussion as computers, phones, ... 
My parents bought a computer in the early 90s. It ran Windows 3.11 . I can't thank them enough for it. I'll do my kids a favor and do the same.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I bought a Makerbot Replicator two, and was a bit disappointed when they announced the Replicator a month later.

I still think it was worth it though.

----------


## AbracadabraMan

> I bought a Makerbot Replicator two, and was a bit disappointed when they announced the Replicator a month later.
> 
> I still think it was worth it though.


From everything I hear, the Replicator 2 is just as good as the new one.  The new one just has some added features like the video recording and the special extruder.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> The new one just has some added features like the video recording and the special extruder.



Don't remind me...
 :Frown: 

#technophile

----------


## Geoff

> This is a question that my buddies and I have been discussing.  Is it really worth spending hundreds or even thousands of dollars for a 3D printer now, when probably in 1-2 years from now we will be able to purchase hardware that is 3 times better for 1/2 the price?  I know technology is always improving, but it seems like for what you get now, it's not really worth the money.  However in 1-2 years you will be able to get a fine tuned awesome piece of equipment for probably a few hundred dollars.
> 
> What's your thoughts?
> 
> Jacoby


post thread on 3D printing site and ask if you should by a 3d printer....

No, they are terrible, worst things ever invented...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> post thread on 3D printing site and ask if you should by a 3d printer....
> 
> No, they are terrible, worst things ever invented...



I don't even know why I bought one anymore...

Can I get my money back?

----------


## Newbie101

> I don't even know why I bought one anymore...
> 
> Can I get my money back?


LOL.  I think MakerBot will make improvements on their printers for the next generation.  I believe they sort of rushed the 5th gen to market before they could fully make sure everything would run smoothly.

Now is as good a time as any to buy a 3d printer.  You can always say you are waiting for the next generation, but there is always another one that follows.

----------


## WinceNWine

This question is like asking, "Is it worth buying a smartphone now".  It depends if you need one, want one, and if you have the money.  Like others have said, technology always improves.  There are some really good 3d printers on the market now at decent prices.  Sure there might be a better 3d printer at a lower price a available a few weeks after you buy yours, but that will always be the case with all technology.

----------


## 3ddplas

> This is a question that my buddies and I have been discussing.  Is it really worth spending hundreds or even thousands of dollars for a 3D printer now, when probably in 1-2 years from now we will be able to purchase hardware that is 3 times better for 1/2 the price?  I know technology is always improving, but it seems like for what you get now, it's not really worth the money.  However in 1-2 years you will be able to get a fine tuned awesome piece of equipment for probably a few hundred dollars.
> 
> What's your thoughts?
> 
> Jacoby


I think you are on wondering if worth to buy a 3d printer, and what it can do. If you really want it  and like it , you won't have rational thinking for worth or not.
when you have a 3d printer, you can print lots of things that you don't have , share with friends, link to more the same interest friends, take much spare time printing, and you will have a hope when sleep after wake in morning you will get a delight result models. 
when you have a 3D printer, you will step to a new world, funny ,enjoy,lots of friend, have topies talking.

don't think it worthy or not, expensive or cheap, you want it ,like it ,you will get it soon.

----------

